# Aftermarket wall charger for Kindle Paperwhite



## JoanieD (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't remember what the rules are around posting URLs, so I will just ask if anyone has bought the "Charger AC Adapter For Kindle PaperWhite ONLY! Paper White By AVOSDER" on Amazon? It's $7.99 plus free shipping and most reviews look good. There is a different unit for sale which also includes a car charger, but that one gets more negative reviews, saying it falls apart easily. 

I know for $19.99 I can buy the Amazon model for the Paperwhite. Just looking to save a few dollars IF this one is safe and works well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This one?



Charger AC Adapter For Kindle PaperWhite ONLY! Paper White By AVOSDER

There shouldn't be any problem with it. Really, any wall adapter you already have -- for a phone or whatever -- should work fine. The kindle will come with the USB cord -- if you have outlet adapters or whatever for USB that'll work too.

I have plug/wire combos at various strategic points around my house for charging phones and other devices. They're all interchangeable, though there are some tablets/phones that more happily use the 'fast charger' adapters. I've not noticed a problem with any device using any one, though.


----------



## JoanieD (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes, that's the one, Ann. I do have a wall charger for the iPhone which I use at work. It has a place to plug in the USB cord into the adapter. I didn't know if that was OK to use with the Paperwhite, though. But if it is, then I am all set! Thanks.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I use a variety of chargers and cables. Some came with my old Kindles, some are Kindle, some are miscellaneous cell phone chargers, and some are third-party. They all work.

Of course, now my cell phone has the USB c plug and I assume Kindle will switch from USB micro to USB c at some point. Faster charging would be nice.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I use this:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00Y0IY5XQ/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It has 6 charging ports and works for nearly everything I own. It's fast and, unlike most charging devices of this type, it can deliver full power to all ports at the same time.

It's no longer available, as you can see, but it's a nice example of the sort of thing you can use if you have a lot of devices. There are others like it on Amazon and elsewhere. Most don't give full power to too many devices so that's something to watch for. It usually will tell you in the specs if it does.

Barry


----------

